# Was haltet ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?



## Maurizio (20. März 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr als die beste oder effektivste Vorfilterung haltet.! Vielleicht könnt ihr auch etwas aus eigener erfahrung schreiben.
Spaltsieb
Sifi / Sprifi
Vortex
Bürsten
Absetzkammer
@Thorsten: Wo kann ich den eine Umfrage starten?

Danke

MFG


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was halter ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Ich hab Dir erstmal die Umfrage fertig gestellt... zum Rest muss Thorsten sich melden


----------



## Thorsten (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was halter ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Hallo Maurizio,

na die Umfrage läuft doch schon....Danke Annett.

Ich habe für das Spaltsieb gestimmt.

1. Weil ich es selber betreibe und sehr zufrieden bin!
2. Weil ich keine anderen Erfahrungswerte habe ausser die Sifi _live gesehen_ zu haben!

Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich demnächst wohl auf die Sifipatrone umsteigen werde, 
aber nicht aus Unzufriedenheit sondern weil das Spaltsieb nicht in Schwerkraft läuft 

Ferner hört und liest man eigentlich nur Gutes über die Sifi, ich denke das es die neue Generation in Sachen - Vorfilter ist


----------



## Frank (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Hi Maurizio,

ich habe für den Vortex gestimmt, weil ich den gerade selbst baue. Erfahrungen kann ich leider noch keine beisteuern. 
Wenn es den Punkt SiFi in Kombination mit Vortex gegeben hätte, dann hätte dieser den Zuschlag von mir bekommen, 
da diese Kombi wohl wie Thorsten schon erwähnte sehr im kommen ist.


----------



## graubart48 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Hallo Maurizio,
ich habe für das Spaltsieb gestimmt. Ich will mir soetwas auch noch selber bauen. Aber das ist bei mir wie immer " Die Zeit fehlt."


----------



## kwoddel (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Hallo
Ich habe es mit dem Spaltsieb versucht, aber zu viel Reinigungsaufwand. Dann hatte ich die SiFi 1 im Vortex, lief nach einigen Anfangssschwierigkeiten mit einem Perlschlauch dann auch ganz gut. Nun wede ich 2 neue SiFI  in einem Vortex wieder einbauen plus Perlschlauch und hoffe das es für meine Geldbörse das richtige ist. Aber eins fehlt noch bei der Umfrage nämlich der TROMMELFILTER leider zur zeit noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Harti (26. März 2006)

*AW: Was haltet ihr für die beste Vorfilterung?*

Das Beste ist und bleibt der Vortex (natürlich richtig gebaut, ohne Wiederstände im Innern und mit seitlichem  Einlauf in Ströhmungsrichtung.
Um so größer um so weniger Reinigungsintervalle.
Ich brauch mein nur alle 2 Monate kurz reinigen.
Wichtig ist natürlich, daß er im Schwehrkraftsystem läuft.
Gepumpt bringt ein Vortex nicht viel , weil die Pumpe ja alles zerkleinert.

Spaltsieb ist zu Reinigungsaufwändig.
Würde aber hinter einem Vortex was bringen.


----------

